# FMA Website On Flippa



## themodernfighter (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing great, just wanted to drop a quick note that our website including articles are for sale on Flippa.com. If anyone wants to own a high quality martial arts site, check out the listing here:

TheModernFighter.com - website listed on Flippa

Best regards,
Nicholas Bugeja


----------

